# Random photos from CES 2009



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Morning on the Strip - _January 8, 2009_


----------



## Fa C Shus (Jan 9, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Morning on the Strip


That's an AWEsome view and I'm starting to not like you for posting it. I live in EARLland; we still have winter wonderland scenery


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Doug! Keep em coming!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, so where are the people?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Ok, so where are the people?


Maybe because it was a Wednesday and the show really starts today, but last night seemed much less crowded than last year .. I'll have more on that later after I get a feel for the crowd this year.

The most telling comment I heard last night was when I overheard a street barker make the comment "Where are all the tourists?"


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Ok, so where are the people?


 All inside gambling. It does look like he only shot the rooftops though, so I don't think many people hang out there. 

Man, now I wish i would have gone out this year.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Ok, so where are the people?


Ok, so where are the Picture's ?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe because it was a Wednesday and the show really starts today, but last night seemed much less crowded than last year .. I'll have more on that later after I get a feel for the crowd this year.
> 
> The most telling comment I heard last night was when I overheard a street barker make the comment "Where are all the tourists?"


 Well I haven't made the trip the last couple years and I know of other business's that just aren't attending or selling their wares at trade shows anymore.

For good or bad in my opinion the trade show is becoming too expensive, and business's can spend their money to get their name out there in better ways.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

A few more .. This is @ 8:40am mind you .. The show officially starts @ 10am .. The earlier show was from 6:30am

Time for some coffee - _January 8, 2009_









Empty streets on the way to the show (8:45am) - _January 8, 2009_









Venetian hallway towards Exhibits & Registration - _January 8, 2009_
Sorry for the blurry photo


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

A shout out to some friends .. You know who you are


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And YES .. That is what you think it is .. :lol:

hi-res version is also attached so that you can read the text of this "marketing device."


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> And YES .. That is what you think it is .. :lol:
> 
> hi-res version is also attached so that you can read the text of this "marketing device."


That may be true but I'm at least 400 times more likely to lick my keyboard.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> That may be true but I'm at least 400 times more likely to lick my keyboard.


!rolling!rolling


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

A very logical progression... Starbucks coffee... a stop at Denny's for an entire breakfast that cost less than the Starbucks coffee and then hit the head!:lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> A very logical progression... Starbucks coffee... a stop at Denny's for an entire breakfast that cost less than the Starbucks coffee and then hit the head!:lol::lol:


That thought crossed my mind.....

I'm hoping that my photos that I get starting tomorrow have perhaps a more CES theme.....:lol::lol::lol:

The "pool" of all of them together sure gives a great idea of the event.

By the way...its about 60 degress or so every day through the show...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The real photos are elsewhere  .. I'll get some more today as I go through the show.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> That may be true but I'm at least 400 times more likely to lick my keyboard.


Oh my!:eek2:


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> And YES .. That is what you think it is .. :lol:
> 
> hi-res version is also attached so that you can read the text of this "marketing device."


Isn't the message grammatically incorrect? Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Can't wait for more pics, Doug!! Maybe not of the urinal though!:eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> Isn't the message grammatically incorrect? Am I reading it wrong?


Yes, it is incorrect.

Your keyboard has 400 times the bacteria that this urinal does.

or

Your keyboard has 400 times more bacteria than this urinal.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

perhaps grammar is why these were pulled .. ech! .. a couple of hours after I snapped the photo


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> perhaps grammar is why these were pulled .. ech! .. a couple of hours after I snapped the photo


Film at 11...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

while I still think the show is down .. This is more like it ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

NBC Universal was handing out 2GB Micro-SD cards attached to a very small USB reader .. They were hoping you would download some of their video content so you could "take it with you" and play on either your PC or your media player.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I mostly stuck to the Sands today, man my feet hurt already.

I found something in the Innovations Honorees area that I thought a LOT of people in the forum would appreciate.

http://myces.bdmetrics.com/PDT-359619/brocoli-Ltd-/Wiretape-Solutions/AT-5000.aspx


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

From the looks of that new Sling DVR from Dish...that thing sure looks like one big heavy, bulky behemouth of a box....:eek2:

I'll have to see it in person tomorrow myself to make a final judgement.

Doug - thanks for the thin screen shots....those are some of the first that really show off just how skinny they are....it must be their new "Twiggy" line...


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Draconis said:


> I mostly stuck to the Sands today, man my feet hurt already.
> 
> I found something in the Innovations Honorees area that I thought a LOT of people in the forum would appreciate.
> 
> http://myces.bdmetrics.com/PDT-359619/brocoli-Ltd-/Wiretape-Solutions/AT-5000.aspx


Now this is a solid idea.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's my random CES photo. I'd say that attendance is way down this year.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

FTA Michael said:


> Here's my random CES photo. I'd say that attendance is way down this year.


Can you say ghost town. :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Here's my random CES photo. I'd say that attendance is way down this year.


I think I'll have some better pictures than that after today's sessions....and they will also include people, places, and things.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Recognize this person .. She was interviewing David Ortiz when I dropped by the NBC Universal booth.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom was well represented in the DISH booth


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's hard for me to do this massive Samsung display justice .. It is REALLY big ..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Recognize this person .. She was interviewing David Ortiz when I dropped by the NBC Universal booth.


Mmmmm, Maria. Tell her I said "hey!"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> From the looks of that new Sling DVR from Dish...that thing sure looks like one big heavy, bulky behemouth of a box....:eek2:


The 922 is a fatty for sure (compared to the HR2x) But it's maybe a half inch taller .. I didn't measure and didn't have an HR2x next to it to compare.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Look .. The iPhone 

.. running Sling


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug, don't you ever sleep?


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Tom was well represented in the DISH booth


Anyone else find it strange that E* got rights for NFL dishes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Doug, don't you ever sleep?


At least once a week


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dshu82 said:


> Anyone else find it strange that E* got rights for NFL dishes?


 Their just snap on covers. You could buy them for your swmline if you so should desire to.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> It's hard for me to do this massive Samsung display justice .. It is REALLY big ..


I'll second that! Groups of visitors were trying to talk photos/video of it, but it's just too wide and glorious to capture well. Mind you, there are other CES spectacles that are too big for one photo, but that Samsung wave was probably the best.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Look .. The iPhone
> 
> .. running Sling


AirRocker is going to like that one.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Doug, don't you ever sleep?


I think you already know the answer to that one. :lol:

Here's another one for you. Sunset in Vegas from the top of the Stratosphere tower.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

IMHO, CES this year was very limited. Even for as many exhibitors as they had. I was given a mission from one of my buddies who wasnt able to go to collect as many pens as possible (the last years they handed them out more then the candy bowls!), I got one... Microsoft is trying to go media-less, so Windows 7 and WHS have to be downloaded online. Nero had 9, 'Move it' and some DVR Management application (it appearantly intertwines with the Tivo. Im sure if you want more details you can google it). D-Links exhibit was locked behind closed doors, Netgear had some pretty cool stuff regarding powerline adapters, and media center equipment (I beleive the device plugged into your TV and then allowed you to access media over your network, as well as youtube, and many other online media sources, "right from your couch!" on your tv!, lol).

Here are a couple random photos I snapped while walking around.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CJTE said:


> IMHO, CES this year was very limited. Even for as many exhibitors as they had.


Was that the same show I just came back from? :eek2::lol:

Spent 2 days there and hit only the 50% of the CES show (the ones that were target to make sure and hit) possible in that timeframe - heck, the thing is held in over 4 buildings.

Already posted over 30 pictures in my 4-part report...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'll put myself between CJTE and HDTVfan. I didn't visit every booth but I did visit every hall. I found the atmosphere more restrained than last year, and the sales climate a bit more desperate. There was still plenty to see, but far fewer truly "new" products than previous years. 

So I wouldn't use the word "limited", but I would agree that for as much gear as I saw, I saw less than I expected.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So I wouldn't use the word "limited", but I would agree that for as much gear as I saw, I saw less than I expected.


I'd say that's a very fair assessment.....

As stated in another area...the Windows 7/Microsoft presentations were the disappointment of the show, IMHO.


----------

